# ER and Office Visit



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 20, 2007)

a patient came through the Er with foreign body in his eye, the Er physician then removed it (65222) and referred him to Opth clinic. When he was seen by Opth doctor, he removed more foreign body (65220) could i bill for Er 99283 & 65222 for my Er doctor and 92014 & 65220-77 for my opht doctor ?? "This was all done on the same day"


----------



## kbarron (Dec 21, 2007)

*ER Visti and Office Visit*

I see that you have 2 different places of service and two different MDs. I don't see a problem with that.


----------

